

The Iceman Genome project - ahalan
http://ec2-50-17-65-93.compute-1.amazonaws.com/index.html

======
ahalan
News article: <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17191398>

Actual paper:
[http://www.nature.com/ncomms/journal/v3/n2/full/ncomms1701.h...](http://www.nature.com/ncomms/journal/v3/n2/full/ncomms1701.html)

